# Chicken Wire Help PLEASE



## alben909 (Jul 14, 2012)

I am building an outside enclosure for my russain tortoise. I am using chicken wire for the walls but I started thinking, "Is this wire really strong enough?" So that's my question. Is chicken wire strong enough to hold a steppe (russain) tortoise in and keep critters out? Please help so I can resume my construction.


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2012)

Not in my opinion. Use welded wire. I like the 1''x2". You can buy it at OSH.


----------



## Laura (Jul 14, 2012)

wire walls? they can climb.. and chicken wire will keep very little out if it wants in.


----------



## acrantophis (Jul 14, 2012)

I had a box turtle climb out of a 3' high chicken wire enclosure when I was a kid. Also, they stick their heads through the holes and sometimes get stuck!


----------



## alben909 (Jul 14, 2012)

I will have a lid on the enclosure.


----------



## kanalomele (Jul 14, 2012)

I use "hardware cloth" it is stiffer than chicken wire.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jul 14, 2012)

Russians in yes, critters out no.


----------



## CactusVinnie (Jul 14, 2012)

As said before, chicken wire for verticals is dangerous- tortoises can get stuck and really hurt themselves, it's escaladable... Nope...
As for the lid, here you can use the chicken wire. The lid should not obstruct sunlight, I hope you didn't thought to a solid material. use only nets/wires to have open sky for them.


----------



## yoda3106 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm with Laura, for the walls?? Surely this won't achieve anything you want, you tort can climb and critters will get in, plus they need a solid wall so they can't see out to stop them walking into things thinking they can get out!! Maybe use chicken wire for the lid and sturdy solid wood for the walls!! Honestly, this is the way!!



yoda3106 said:


> I'm with Laura, for the walls?? Surely this won't achieve anything you want, you tort can climb and critters will get in, plus they need a solid wall so they can't see out to stop them walking into things thinking they can get out!! Maybe use chicken wire for the lid and sturdy solid wood for the walls!! Honestly, this is the way!!



Sorry vinne, I'm with you too on this lol


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 15, 2012)

Chicken wire is a bad choice for walls. When I was about 10 years old I saw one of my russians climbing a chicken wire fence I had set up like it was nothing. Plus he can get stuck in all the wire. I'm with Tom on the welded wire. It looks so much nicer and its not too expensive. I would use wood for my walls and attach the wire to the top so nothing can get in, or at least nothing should be able to come in depending on what goes in your backyard. Heres something I built for some leopard babies. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Lil-Leopards#axzz20gePRVC0


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 15, 2012)

I have hardware wire for the bottom foot or so, then I have a lip. The tortoises can not get past the lip. Then above that I used chicken wire on my one Russian/Hingeback enclosure. I know my area and I know my other security factors, having kept tortoises and turtles out there for over 20 years. I am of the strong belief, that if you stop most of the predators from even coming close to your enclosures your about 90% there. This includes not leaving food outside at night to attract them and having heavily planted enclosures to hide the tortoises within, because these same predators hunt during the day not just at night (such as the raccoon). This is my first enclosure, I even tried working with the taller walls, so I think I am doing something right. When doing the taller walls, I did it more as an additional defense to keep out and animal casually thinking of going into the enclosure, NOT as a secure measure to keep anything that was SERIOUS about wanting to get into the pen. Sorta like the difference between closing your front door and actually locking that door. It's a matter of degrees.

IF you feel you have a potential reason to need a strong, sturdy long lasting wall, I would not go with the chicken wire.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 15, 2012)

kanalomele said:


> I use "hardware cloth" it is stiffer than chicken wire.



2nd this...I use 1/2" hardware cloth (strong mesh)...only a little more expensive than chicken wire, but MUCH stronger/safer.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 15, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> kanalomele said:
> 
> 
> > I use "hardware cloth" it is stiffer than chicken wire.
> ...



Also lasts a long time more then chicken wire does.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 15, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Chicken wire is a bad choice for walls. When I was about 10 years old I saw one of my russians climbing a chicken wire fence I had set up like it was nothing. Plus he can get stuck in all the wire. I'm with Tom on the welded wire. It looks so much nicer and its not too expensive. I would use wood for my walls and attach the wire to the top so nothing can get in, or at least nothing should be able to come in depending on what goes in your backyard. Heres something I built for some leopard babies. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Lil-Leopards#axzz20gePRVC0



Wish my grass would grow that thick and long, its actually dead from the lack of rain :/


----------

